# HCG Testing



## Flyingdragon (Jul 30, 2014)

Not sure if this is in the right section or not....


Well there seems to be some major misunderstandings when it comes to HCG and the testing to c if its real or not.  I recently asked an OBGYN how sensitive a pregnancy test is when detecting the presence of HCG in a nonpregnant/pregnant female.  Her response was a pregnant female will release 100,000iu's + when pregnant and that amount would register a positive reading, anything less will come back as negative.  So I have a buddy who gets HG HCG from a compounding pharmacy and asked if I could test what the OBGYN stated.  I wanted to test the HG HCG due to it being 100% real and coming from a pharmacy.  Well sure enough the test came back negative as it should have.  So for those who have been tricked into believing that u can test your vial of HCG with a pregnancy test now know its not possible, complete bro science....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

...wait.

Would they take the hcg dose....then pee on the pregnancy tester and hope it would say "pregnant"?

Hospitals use a specific piss test that actually says "hcg test" right on the plastic.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 30, 2014)

What I did was add 2ml's of water to a vial of HCG, I then extracted the 2.25ml's of liquid (5,000iu's of HCG) and injected onto the pregnancy test (similar to simulating peeing).....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> What I did was add 2ml's of water to a vial of HCG, I then extracted the 2.25ml's of liquid (5,000iu's of HCG) and injected onto the pregnancy test (similar to simulating peeing).....



I think the taking the dose and peeing on the test in hopes of it saying pregnant seems more likely what an idiot would do(im sure theres been unreported cases of idiots trying it)

Would be cool if an idiot actually administered such a high amount that he could piss on a test and test positive for two days.
Mathematically with your method. You would have to inject 45ml solution onto a piss test like a "stream of piss" to reach 100,000 ui 

ive filled over 80ml submiting a urine sample...course it overfilled and I gave it to the tech all wet.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 30, 2014)

The point is unless your body is producing 100,000iu's your not going to get a positive reading.  I would have to use 20 vials to reach 100,000iu's of HCG to register a positive reading, thats $600 worth of HCG, not worth it IMO


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

theres a pregnant lady at my job im just gona ask her to pee in a sippy cup for me.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank u for clearing this up. Sometimes bro science is the only info out there. Now how can we test hcg to see if it's legit or not. This eliminates one way that does not work but what is a way that does work.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 31, 2014)

So everyone else is just getting false positives?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 31, 2014)

Wait, releasing 100 000IUs and having a concentration of 100 000IUs in the few drops of pee needed for the pregnancy test are 2 different things.
Pregancy tests have been used for a while when GH was faked with HCG and for a reason, it worked.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 31, 2014)

According to the OBGYN its not possible for a 5,000iu vial of HCG to register a positive reading.  Those who have stated GH tested positive on a pregnancy test either had 100,000iu's in the vial or was a lie... I doubt the science behind the pregnancy tests could be easily tricked....Again anyone who can get HG HCG can do the same test as I did and will get the same result, a negative reading....




Leiurus said:


> Wait, releasing 100 000IUs and having a concentration of 100 000IUs in the few drops of pee needed for the pregnancy test are 2 different things.
> Pregancy tests have been used for a while when GH was faked with HCG and for a reason, it worked.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> According to the OBGYN its not possible for a 5,000iu vial of HCG to register a positive reading.  Those who have stated GH tested positive on a pregnancy test either had 100,000iu's in the vial or was a lie... I doubt the science behind the pregnancy tests could be easily tricked....Again anyone who can get HG HCG can do the same test as I did and will get the same result, a negative reading....



I think you don't get my point, which is that these 100 000IUs don't mean anything unless we know what volume of urine contains these 100 000IUs...A pregancy test is done by simply weting the strip with urine, so we are talking about a few drops here, the strip is small...I highly doubt a few drops of urine (roughly 0.2ml) can hold 100 000IUs of HCG.

Anyway you spiked my curiosity, I can't do it now because it is almost 10pm here but I have a vial of HCG to spare, I'll make the test tomorrow after work and post the results here.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 31, 2014)

Intersting. I have personally dropped Pregnyl HCG on a pregnancy test and it came back positive....

Not saying what the OBGYN is saying isn't true, but I've done the test myself.

A few years ago, I got pregnyl from M4Bteam and didn't completely trust it, so I tried the test. The test was confirmed a few days later when my loads starting shooting across the bedroom like a fire hose.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 31, 2014)

OK, the 7/11 downstair got pregancy tests, so I bought two, each from a different brand.
I used one 5000IU vial with only 1ml of bac water to reach a higher concentration than FD.
FD, you're abolutely right, both test came back 100% negative.

Now the confusing thing is that one of these tests claim a 2mIU/ml sensitivity. 2mIU/ml = 0.002IU/ml so my HCG at 5000IU/ml should have blown up the test positive...
Or it is a typo on the package, 2MIU/ml instead of 2mIU....but then that's 2millions IUs/ml, crazy high. If someone with pregnancy test knowledge can chime in I'd love to hear about that.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 31, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> OK, the 7/11 downstair got pregancy tests, so I bought two, each from a different brand.
> I used one 5000IU vial with only 1ml of bac water to reach a higher concentration than FD.
> FD, you're abolutely right, both test came back 100% negative.
> 
> ...



You got bunk hcg bro.  Toss it

EyeKeed


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 31, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> OK, the 7/11 downstair got pregancy tests, so I bought two, each from a different brand.
> I used one 5000IU vial with only 1ml of bac water to reach a higher concentration than FD.
> FD, you're abolutely right, both test came back 100% negative.
> 
> ...





> The most sensitive tests (like the ones available at Early Pregnancy Tests.com) are capable of detect hCG levels at the 20mIU/hCG threshold (mIU, or International Units, is a level of measurement). 20mIU/hCG is the level of hCG that is typically present, on average, in the urine of pregnant women at about seven to ten days past ovulation. 20mIU is really the perfect sensitivity level, allowing you to test early (before your first missed period) while not being overly sensitive. If a test is too sensitive, it can detect naturally-low levels of hCG that may be present in a non-pregnant woman's system. Something to keep in mind. On the other hand, some drugstore brands offer very low sensitivity level tests (higher numbers, even over 100mIU/hCG). While there is nothing wrong with these tests, they do require that you wait longer to begin testing - well after a woman's missed period.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 31, 2014)

> Q: Can fertility medications such as Clomid, Serophene, Gonal-F, Follistim, Humegon, Pergonal, Repronex or Fertinex cause false positive results on HPTs?
> 
> A: The only fertility medication that can cause a false positive on a home pregnancy test is one that includes hCG (see question above).



10char.......


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 25, 2018)

I know this is a old thread but what’s the verdict? I tried last night and got a negative result not pregnant..... pregnyl

View attachment 5688


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Not enough HCG to register on the test.....


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 25, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not enough HCG to register on the test.....



did about 1500 iu’s,  Think a 5000 iu kit will be enough ? I’ll try another


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 25, 2018)

Again from what nurses have told me in fertility clinics, u need 100K iu's at the min. to register a positive result.  Thats what a female has in her system when pregnant....

So instead of going back and forth lets see if someone can get some HCG from a compounding pharmacy and do a test.....If it 2 comes back negative I guess I along with the fertility nurses are correct.....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again from what nurses have told me in fertility clinics, u need 100K iu's at the min. to register a positive result.  Thats what a female has in her system when pregnant....
> 
> So instead of going back and forth lets see if someone can get some HCG from a compounding pharmacy and do a test.....If it 2 comes back negative I guess I along with the fertility nurses are correct.....



It only works if you're taking oral HCG


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Not sure if this is in the right section or not....



It's in the wrong section - it belongs in your section. The Ultimate Gheyest Ghey of all the Gheys forum.


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 25, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Again from what nurses have told me in fertility clinics, u need 100K iu's at the min. to register a positive result.  Thats what a female has in her system when pregnant....
> 
> So instead of going back and forth lets see if someone can get some HCG from a compounding pharmacy and do a test.....If it 2 comes back negative I guess I along with the fertility nurses are correct.....



i have some back home I can test in two weeks



DieYoungStrong said:


> It only works if you're taking oral HCG



is that like getting a golden shower from a pregnant chick is so sign me up


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 26, 2018)

Georgia said:


> It's in the wrong section - it belongs in your section. The Ultimate Gheyest Ghey of all the Gheys forum.



Dont u have a book or 2 to read?  :32 (19):


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 30, 2018)

Pregnyl verse ZY 
Pregnyl on left ZY on the right
5000 I.U.s used on each 
Two lines = pregnant 
View attachment 5719


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------

